# Handlebar grip sizes



## jkrugles (Nov 4, 2014)

Just got a 2014 Specialized Hardrock disc SE 26 and one thing I really don't like are the stock grips. What I don't get is the size of the handlebars on my bike. I look up the specs online and it says Specialized riser, Hi-Ten steel, 8-degree backsweep, 4-degree upsweep, 35mm rise, 25.4mm. So is it 25.4? The grips I like are Odi SDG and it says 130mm. Will these fit?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Far as I know, grips are universal. You're good to go.


----------



## jkrugles (Nov 4, 2014)

I was wondering if that was the case. Thanks for the help


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Different measurements.

Pretty much all flat bar bikes and cruisers have the same diameter handle bars where the grips and controls clamp on.

There are a couple different sizes where the stem clamps the bar. That's the 25.4.

The 130 mm is the length of the grip. Bikes with grip shifters typically use something shorter. If you have trigger or thumb shifters (most likely,) 130 mm is the usual length, and probably what you already have.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Bikes with grip shifters typically use something shorter.


Good point. Less common, but yeah, if you've got Gripshift, you'll either need shorter grips if you run lock-ons, or you'll need to cut them down.

Speaking of, definitely recommend lock-on grips. One of the best tech advances ever IMO.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

These. OURY lock on. Your hands will thank you.


----------



## icedog (Sep 20, 2012)

WTB Moto-X if you have big hands....


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Far as I know, grips are universal. You're good to go.


Yes, most of them are anyway. You should be fine OP.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Another vote for the ourys 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerrad (Oct 23, 2014)

jkrugles said:


> Just got a 2014 Specialized Hardrock disc SE 26


I just got that exact bike a couple of months ago. 
I've put about 200mi on it so far, and and it has yet to let me down. 
How are you liking it?


----------

